# species question



## Jboy (Apr 20, 2012)

is this fish a cichlid? i think it is but im not sure. it has two like, burnt orange spots on its anal fin. itd be much appreciated if someone could tell me what it is.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes its a cichlid, but cant tell you what species, the orange spots are called egg spots so its probably a male.


----------

